# Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion: Der Riss wird tiefer.. Ein Kommentar



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe Juli, wie immer mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns hier



> *Dr. Thomas Günther zur Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF:
> Der Riss wird tiefer..
> Ein Kommentar​*
> Die nächste Runde im Fusionskrimi der beiden deutschen Anglerorganisationen Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VDSF) und Deutschem Anglerverband (DAV).
> ...


----------

